# No clue



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2017)

I got a couple of pieces of mystery wood from a local friend who likely bought the wood on WB several years ago. Very light weight. Fairly soft. No discernible odor. Diffuse porous with end grain. Occasional double pores(@phinds will rightfully throttle me for butchering the language of wood anatomy)

End grain at 600 grit about 1 3/8" wide


 

Face grain (sanded the upper left-hand corner)


 
These were obviously cut from a larger board... the graffiti means nothing to me, but I thought someone else might make sense of it.


 

Any thoughts?


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2017)

Excellent description and excellent pics. Pretty much positive this is idigbo / Terminalia Ivorensis. Check it out against my pics

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks, Paul. I can definitely see the similarity with idigbo. A question... The pore density seems fairly consistent across my piece versus the end grain shot of idigbo on your site with an apparent change in pore density between the early/late wood. Am I reading too much into that characteristic? Also, the pore density seems greater on your idigbo sample.

Here's the endgrain shot from your idigbo page:


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah I definitely noticed that but yes, it's not a hard and fast thing. I've seen species where the variation shows more difference than that between my sample and your piece.

Have a look at Eric's piece: http://www.wood-database.com/idigbo/

and here's one from Inside Wood:

http://images.lib.ncsu.edu/luna/ser...ensis;lc:NCSULIB~1~1,NCSULIB~2~2&mi=11&trs=12

Both of these are more like your than they are like mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice toes DOC


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 6, 2017)

@phinds DOC's piece appears to be a grayish tone on his end grain and all the ones that you referred to are tannish. Is this just a difference from cameras or magnification or can the same species has different color tones?


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @phinds DOC's piece appears to be a grayish tone on his end grain and all the ones that you referred to are tannish. Is this just a difference from cameras or magnification or can the same species has different color tones?


Not real sure about that but it does seem unlikely that the wood he shows in the face grain is really that gray in the end grain so I assume it's the photography. The face grain is very much the right color for idigbo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @phinds DOC's piece appears to be a grayish tone on his end grain and all the ones that you referred to are tannish. Is this just a difference from cameras or magnification or can the same species has different color tones?



The color is definitely not right in my end-grain photo... it's much more tan than it appears in the shot I took.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

